# yet another e-collar question



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

**if there's another thread on this topic already, i couldn't find it**

i am going to buy an e-collar for training/proofing, and have researching them for a bit now. there are as many websites proclaiming a given collar the best as there are collars available. i'm looking for input from those in-the-field as to which e-collars work best for training/proofing the dogs. are there any brands/models to stay away from? which brands/models do you recommend? thanks guys.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the most reliable collars made are tri-tronics. I do use innotek because of an ability to modify them and pair 2 collars to the same remote. But for your application, I think Tri-tronics makes the best, most reliable collars.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll second Tritronics a little more expensive I recommend the the pro series always deals on flebay or gun dog forums used or refurbed


----------



## John Letcher (Nov 29, 2008)

i used a tri tronics pro 100 for a few years. bought one of the new dogtra 2300ncp. i have to say i love it more. more levels to choose from, digital read out of what level you are on, smaller control to handle. plus they dont cost as much. best prices i have found are at k9electronics.com .


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I use Dogtra 1702ncp, and like it a lot, the digital readout, the rheostat (sp) knob that sets the level, fully waterproof, and their customer service has been excellent. I have no experience with other brands but I have no need to switch to anything else...


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

There are three brands that I recommend because they are reliable and good values. Dogtra, my personal favorite, Tri-Tronics and Unleashed Technology. This is not an area to go cheap.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I love my dogtra collars. I compared the unleashed brand and it seemed to me that the remote was almost fragile. Knowing that I had my first dogtra for so long with no issues I chose another dogtra.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a dogtra 1700 and it has worked flawlessly from day 1. No other experience from other brands or models.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for the responses guys. what is the average life expectancy for one of these collars with average use?


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

kristin tresidder said:


> thanks for the responses guys. what is the average life expectancy for one of these collars with average use?


If you use proper charging methods, the batteries will last 3-5 years. Tri-Tronics has developed a "smart charger," one where you can leave the collar in the charger all the time. Unleashed Technology has a built in shut-off so you can't over charge the batteries. But with Dogtra, if you leave the collar on charge all the time, you'll kill the batteries and only get about a year of life from them. They should be charged only for a specified time, 14 hours for a full charge. 

When the batteries do die, you can change them yourself (TT has batteries that are easily switched out) or with the other brands, send them back to the manufacturer for replacement.


----------



## John Letcher (Nov 29, 2008)

actually the new dogtra models have a 2 hour charge time and they shut off when fully charged. the light changes color from red when charging to green when fully charged. also the dogtra use a lithium battery known to not build up a memory charge.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

John Letcher said:


> actually the new dogtra models have a 2 hour charge time and they shut off when fully charged. the light changes color from red when charging to green when fully charged. also the dogtra use a lithium battery known to not build up a memory charge.


John only a few of the new Dogtra models have the two hour charge time, the 2300 and the 3500 series. They use the new Li polymer batteries. The rest of them still use the Ni MH (Nickel Metal Hydride) batteries and require a 14 hour charge. In my last post I forgot about the newer Li Polymer batteries that charge in only two hours. I plead senility. 

But I think that you're mistaken about the chargers shutting off when the batteries reach a full charge. But things may have changed. I'm like "the father," always the last to know. Do you have any supporting info about that? 

Neither the Ni MH, nor the new Li Polymer batteries develop a memory. They are used by TT and UT as well.


----------

